# Any vendors/companies selling bulk unicorn bottles



## Hami (21/9/17)

Hey guys,

Looking to purchase bulk amounts of unicorn bottles
I've tried Bonpak and gb packaging but they dont stock these
Any ideas where I can get these locally? Or is it cheaper to ship from abroad?

Thank you


----------



## RichJB (21/9/17)

Vendors can't answer here. What sort of amounts are you looking at? Vape Hyper sell 20 packs of 30ml HDPE Chubby Unicorns for R160 and 20 packs of 60ml PET Chubby Unicorns for R240. If you're looking for batches of thousands at a time, I have no idea.

Edit: I see this has been moved to "Who has stock?" so vendors can answer now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

Hami said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to purchase bulk amounts of unicorn bottles
> I've tried Bonpak and gb packaging but they dont stock these
> ...



Hi @Hami

I have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum, so supporting vendors can respond and try help you out.

Please just remember that supporting vendors are not allowed to discuss their stock or products in the general threads of the forum, so if you want response from vendors, rather use this subforum.

Hope you get what you looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/9/17)

Pop me a mail @Hami at hugo@sirvape.co.za and we can assist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hami (21/9/17)

Thanks @Silver @RichJB
Will do @Sir Vape

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

